# Winterizing



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, well I live in Sacramento county and as you may know we have fairly mild winters with temps dropping below 32 degrees two to three times a winter and temps generally do not stay below freezing for more than a few hours during the night. Is it necessary to winterize?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

no you should be fine my climate is very much like yours and I don't do a thing.

Except go camping all winter long!

Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi OVTT,

As there's no question that we must  winterize, I haven't paid alot of attention to the borderlines but I believe the several members who live in colder climes and winter camp have said that, as long as the pipes are able to warm up, a short spell (even over night) of freezing temp. isn't a problem. If you think of it logically, the outside temp may hit 32* but the pipes (and water in them) are still going to take awhile to freeze. They aren't going to instantly hit that temp too. With what you have described, there wouldn't be enough time at 32* for the water to freeze hard enough to expand & break pipes.


----------

